# some pics



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

these are a few months old. a friend was on the bank as i was working my way back to the launch and took these. i thought they came out pretty cool.


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

try again


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

!


----------



## TailStalker (May 11, 2006)

Very cool!
Is that the Native yak?


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

TailStalker said:


> Very cool!
> Is that the Native yak?


yep. its the native ultimate 12'


----------



## TailStalker (May 11, 2006)

I like that brand...
I like the attitude they give and the cuting-edge designs. Good pics. Reminds me of my yak days looking at those pics.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

good work. 

y'all catch anything?


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

Ish said:


> good work.
> 
> y'all catch anything?


 that was a while back, im pretty sure i got skunked that day. still fun though!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Nice shots!


----------

